
How to smear your enemies and silence critics, Chinese Communist Party style - hardmaru
https://qz.com/712187/how-to-smear-your-enemies-and-silence-your-critics-chinese-communist-party-style/
======
TazeTSchnitzel
The strategy of convicting them of a seemingly unrelated non-political crime
is one reason why mass surveillance is a big problem. An entity with a grudge
against you can surely find some minor crime you committed.

It's also why the Hong Kong extradition bill not covering political crimes is
not a real reassurance to protestors.

------
geodel
Nothing new there. Most of these are standard techniques on social media and
used all over the world.

~~~
CogitoCogito
Whether this information is new or not is irrelevant. China continues to use
these techniques and the world should be aware of it.

------
zelon88
Related information [1] about the German secret police unit that operated in
much the same fashion in East Germany after WWII ended.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stasi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stasi)

